# New Tires



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

There is a guy here locally selling these:

Brand New Freestar Radial S/T 6PR Load Range C f-108Tubless St 205/75/R14 Trailer tires. 4-plies...2 polyester, 2 steel, 1 Nylon. NEVER MOUNTED.

Four of them could be had for $200.00. I just had the dealership replace my Milestars with Nancos, so I'm probably not in the market at the moment. Anyone think that I should get them for a backup? Can tires just sit in a garage?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did a search, they have some reviews on them. Check out the searchs. Might be a good deal. I have never heard of them but that does not mean much.


----------

